# URGENT!!! Filter broken



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an Eheim 2327, i took it apart today to silicone up the little crack it has and when i put it back together the motor isn't working.

I can hear the suction bit inside working but the motor ain't so no water pumping.

Any idea what to do???

I have another pump running on the tank but it isn't powerful enough

Should i put my media baskets in the tank to keep the bacteria alive??


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Is the Eheim full of water? Sounds like it can't get the siphon/vac going, because of a lack of water in the canister. Sounds stupid, but have you tried repriming it?

Yes, you need to keep the media moist. No need to place in tank, but definitely keep it wet.


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

I already emptied it a couple of times and let it start filling and turned it on just before it is totally full as usual and nothing at all, just a pathetic faint sucky sound.

The media is in a bucket of water at the moment.

I'm gonna give it another go then if that fails, order a new filter a.s.a.p!!!!!

I think i am the unluckiest fishkeeper alive!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Before you throw the filter away, take a look at the impeller. Perhaps it is not seated correctly. Also, try waiting until the filter is completely full prior to plugging it in. Sometimes canister filters can be a pain. More than likely, the impeller needs a jiggle to seat properly.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Before you throw the filter away, take a look at the impeller. Perhaps it is not seated correctly. Also, try waiting until the filter is completely full prior to plugging it in. Sometimes canister filters can be a pain. More than likely, the impeller needs a jiggle to seat properly.


that sounds about right to me...

you seem to be panicing.how old is the filter?is it still in warranty?


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

No it's out of it's warranty, i tried to get it replaced when it was in warranty but the man was having none of it!! It has broken before but i fixed it you see.

I am panicking cos i have a sick P who needs the filtration in the hot weather.

I've taken it to bits, cleaned it all and put it back together and there is still no action at all. Usually when i switch it on it makes a noise then i jiggle the pump and it starts working but there is nothing at all


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

looks like you need a new one then


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Just ordered it now









Thanks for your help.

One more thing - the other filter i have running is just full of filter wool, would it be an idea to put some ehfisubstrat in it for the mechanical filtration or will i be alright for a few days with that and the internal pump??


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have 2 running.one sponge and wool and the other is sponge,wool & tubes.

what make/model did you order


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

I ordered the same model, Eheim 2327 cos i was in a rush and i know it's a good pump - when it works. I need it for the heater in it as well.

It just takes the scintered glass balls - ehfisubstrat.

I have put the media baskets in the tank to keep the bacteria happy.

Hoping only having the 1 pump running isn't gonna affect my p's health anymore than it already is


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

put the spraybar under the water pointing upwards to break the surface.as long they have oxygen you'll be ok

i have one of these..its brilliant

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUA-PRO-AQUAPRO-4-E...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I had trouble getting my Rena to start, so now I use a q-tip and clean out the place where the impeller sits, and it starts right up for me now


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

I cleaned out the impeller area and all the tubes but no joy at all.

Right pain in the butt.

Think i'll box up the broken filter and send it back to the dick who i got it from cos his after sales care was absolutely stinking. With a nice note. If he had replaced it when it had broken under warranty i wouldn't be having half the problems i've had with my p's.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

HOW FAR OUT OF WARRANTY IS IT? YOU CAN ALWAYS QUOTE THE SALE-OF-GOODS ACT (sorry for the caps on )


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

3 months out. I tried everything on him the last time. He was meant to give me the contact details for Eheim but he never did so i think he was speaking out his arse. I'll just send him the bust one back and tell him where to stick it.

But i am ever so interested in the sales of goods act. What does that do?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Remember to check your water parameters and do some partial water changes while you egt a new filter...







!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Remember to check your water parameters and do some partial water changes while you egt a new filter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Hope everything works out for you. Good Luck.










-Chris


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Afraid the lack of proper filtration didn't help and my P died today









He was floating on his side this morning so had no hope of recovery

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry, to hear that your little p did not make it................


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats blows sorru to hear about your loss


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I'm gutted


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...


----------

